# Overdose on Clen!!??



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

What are the side effects from a Clen overdose?

Yesterday i went to see my mate for some Clen, i assumed they would be the same dose per pill as the last batch i got, even though the ones he give me 1st time around were in a pill bottle with blue chinese writing on them as apose to these which were a little packet with green chinese writing on.

Anyway on my last Clen Cycle i was taking 4 a day so soon as i got these i downed 4 with a glass of water, had the shakes etc but i have had to take the day off work today, lastnight i was pukin up everything i had eat during the day, head was bangin, really bad belly pains and i had the runs all this until 6am this morn...

Was it the Clen or something i had eatin!?


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> What are the side effects from a Clen overdose?
> 
> Yesterday i went to see my mate for some Clen, i assumed they would be the same dose per pill as the last batch i got, even though the ones he give me 1st time around were in a pill bottle with blue chinese writing on them as apose to these which were a little packet with green chinese writing on.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell, I wouldnt of thought it was the clen to be honest mate. Thats just a guess though.

Take another 4 and you will find out lol.


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

ld14 said:


> Bloody hell, I wouldnt of thought it was the clen to be honest mate. Thats just a guess though.
> 
> Take another 4 and you will find out lol.


i love this ^^^^^^


----------



## slix86 (Aug 2, 2010)

u sure its even clen your taking?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

So are these new ones 40mcg?? so you took 160mcg in one go? LOL


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

it does sound like a overdose mate, i have had this when i took 3 oxys thinking they were my 10mg bols lol i was throwing up all over the show haha.

drink loads of water and you will be fine i would suggest you look at the dosage you took


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Check the dosage, might be the same as you had taken before...just that after an off period you just jumped back in at too high a dosage too soon


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I had the same ones and took 5 thinking they were only 20mcg so i actually took 200mcg! I'm lucky as I have a high threshold for clen so didnt feel bad. Would of kept running it at 200mcg but read up that over 160mcg is dangerous! To me it sounds like something you ate, what did you have yesterday?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam7200 said:


> it does sound like a overdose mate, i have had this when i took 3 oxys thinking they were my 10mg bols lol i was throwing up all over the show haha.
> 
> drink loads of water and you will be fine i would suggest you look at the dosage you took


yeah checking the dose of something before you just put it into the body would be a good start wouldnt it!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i take 120mcg in one go and im fine x


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

misshayley said:


> i take 120mcg in one go and im fine x


I think he's just being a big sissy girl!


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> What are the side effects from a Clen overdose?
> 
> Yesterday i went to see my mate for some Clen, i assumed they would be the same dose per pill as the last batch i got, even though the ones he give me 1st time around were in a pill bottle with blue chinese writing on them as apose to these which were a little packet with green chinese writing on.
> 
> ...


bet you were shaking like a sh1tting dog mate


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I take 160mcg in one hit on a empty stomach and I'm fine!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Common side effects of clenbuterol include:

Headaches

Muscular tremors (especially hand shakes)

Muscular cramps

Nervousness

Insomnia

Sweating

Increased appetite

Nausea

Palpitations

Hypertension (high blood pressure)

Possible cardiac hypertrophy as clen also targets cardiac and smooth muscle fibres

Heart muscle necrosis has been demonstrated in animal studies


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Common side effects of clenbuterol include:
> 
> Headaches
> 
> ...


Cant wait to get back on the Eca tomorrow .. eat loads more since being on Clen


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

big ste said:


> I take 160mcg in one hit on a empty stomach and I'm fine!


Yep me too and I have tried 160mg with the following:

1 weetabix

2 weetabix

3 weetabix

4 weetabix

1 slice of honey on toast

2 slices of honey on toast

1 weetabix and 1 slice of honey on toast

3 weetabix and 1 slice of honey on toast

3 weetabix and 2 slices of honey on toast

1 bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes (green top milk)

1 bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes (blue top milk)

2 smoked haddocks (medium size)

Protien shake


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Spent most of yest in bed dyin.

I feel fine today, was still fuked this morn though and took today off work, the pack of clen had no marker to tell me what dose it was, i asked the dude i got them off and he says they should be same as last time!!

I wont be taking 4 AGAIN to find out lol, in two mands to pop two now ha!

Called the doc and he said a bug is going around and from what i had told him he said i had caught it!!!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Haha looka Hayley even saying man up, but on a more serious note check the dose bet ya glad they dnt make 160mcg dose pills cos yad b in more of a sh!t state, how you feeling now?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

andymc88 said:


> Haha looka Hayley even saying man up, but on a more serious note check the dose bet ya glad they dnt make 160mcg dose pills cos yad b in more of a sh!t state, how you feeling now?


Good mate heads still bangin but that about it, gutted i have missed two days out of the gym and diet had been sh!t with not being able to keep anything down.

Thing is i took the Clen at around 10am and was find all day it was only at around 8pm i started feeling ill as fuk so maybe it was a bug!??


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

There is some bugs going round like loads people I've been looking after lately


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

****ing chinesee...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> I had the same ones and took 5 thinking they were only 20mcg so i actually took 200mcg! I'm lucky as I have a high threshold for clen so didnt feel bad. Would of kept running it at 200mcg but read up that over 160mcg is dangerous! To me it sounds like something you ate, what did you have yesterday?


Ive taken 200mcg and i was fine. I've not heard that 160mcg is dangerous until now but personally i think its fine.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Ive taken 200mcg and i was fine. I've not heard that 160mcg is dangerous until now but personally i think its fine.


Seems to be pretty prevalent online that >160mcg is dangerous, whether that's broscience or not I don't know. Some clen manufacturers say that they're not too keen on people going >100mcg.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hendrix said:


> Common side effects of clenbuterol include:
> 
> Headaches
> 
> ...


And that's at the normal doses for bronchial vasodilation purposes, not the abuse doses taken by people wanting to lose weight.

Not worth it IMO but clearly plenty of others don't care.


----------

